# Squash



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

I've started to get squash from the garden.What are some of your favorite squash recipes? Thanks..


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

SautÃ©ed , wit onions , in butter .


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

thin sliced floured and fried

or grilled w/ garlic butter


----------



## rynochop2.0 (Jul 14, 2016)

Breaded and deep fried...They otherwise taste like nothing to me


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

http://www.backwoodshome.com/zucchini-custard-pie/


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

Saute, thin sliced with onions and butter. Salt and pepper to taste. Melt in a nice hunk of velvetta.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Pie*



The Driver. said:


> http://www.backwoodshome.com/zucchini-custard-pie/


I'm going to try the recipe.My grandmother made it years ago and I had forgot about it. Thanks..


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

A good beer batter and fried. I'd forgotten it's that time of year!!


----------



## choppercop (Aug 27, 2010)

My Sicilian grandfather would cook the flowers with scrambled eggs. He would then make scrambled egg sandwiches the we took for lunch when we went fishing....


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

olive oil in pan and throw in sliced/cubed squash (green, yellow or white) and a bunch of pico de gallo ( buy it at HEB ) (easier than chopping it yourself)
gently cook till most liquid evaporates...
spices can be anything from S&P to chile pwdr or whatever ya like..
great side dish


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Paul Marx said:


> SautÃ©ed , wit onions , in butter .


Similar to us, but with olive oil, onions, and garlic.

The salt and pepper go without saying.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

If you get tired of squash you can use the blossoms. Fried squash blossoms. We stuff with goat cheese and lightly flour and pan fry in olive oil. Very good.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Wife makes these. Pretty good and healthy too

http://www.skinnytaste.com/turkey-taco-spaghetti-squash-boats/


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

*Casserole*

Besides the typical fried and grilled, we do this one a lot.
It's not the healthiest but man is is good!

Thank you Paula Deen!

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/cheesy-squash-casserole-recipe-1945563


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I like it in my salad!


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

We make squash casserole, then freeze in portions. We make it with Jimmy Dean hot sausage, Mexican cornbread, onion and Cream of Mushroom. This is the only way I like frozen squash.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

2Ws said:


> We make squash casserole, then freeze in portions. We make it with Jimmy Dean hot sausage, Mexican cornbread, onion and Cream of Mushroom. This is the only way I like frozen squash.


This is the way my wife makes it. Man I can put a hurtin on that ****.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

2Ws said:


> We make squash casserole, then freeze in portions. We make it with Jimmy Dean hot sausage, Mexican cornbread, onion and Cream of Mushroom. This is the only way I like frozen squash.


This sounds great.Could you be more explicit? Do you mix the corn bread mix and pour it on top of the other mixture and bake it?


----------



## Retired (May 12, 2014)

Grilled. Cut into 1/2" slices, toss with olive oil, rosemary, thyme, or whatever seasoning you like. Grill 15-20 mins per side or until fork tender over medium direct heat. A little sweet smoke (pecan, cherry, or apple wood) adds a lot of flavor also.


----------

